# Pterostylis abrupta



## krisk (May 25, 2015)

One of our native terrestrial orchids. I've heard they're not so popular in the US, not sure why, as they make a stunning display with a large pot full. They're easy to flask, and produce many additional tubers each year.


----------



## Secundino (May 25, 2015)

Great photograph and a nice looking _Pterostylis_. So hard to get the corms over here.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 25, 2015)

I'm guessing not popular in the US because they aren't readily available?


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2015)

krisk said:


> One of our native terrestrial orchids. I've heard they're not so popular in the US, not sure why, ..



Thanks for sharing. Can you send us some to see if we can learn to appreciate them?


----------



## Marco (May 25, 2015)

I actually like it!

Thanks


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2015)

Neat little species. I've grown a few for the last 8 years and I have to say some are pretty easy, so it is strange they aren't more available in the US. Not exactly what you'd call showy, but really fun to grow.


----------



## krisk (May 25, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. Can you send us some to see if we can learn to appreciate them?



Very happy to exchange seed, but I can't send plants, as it's illegal to export plants from here without permits.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2015)

Very strange, very cool flowers!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 26, 2015)

well grown


----------



## cnycharles (May 26, 2015)

Yes usually not available, and when newbies do get and try them they kill them 
Nice pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2015)

krisk said:


> Very happy to exchange seed, but I can't send plants, as it's illegal to export plants from here without permits.



They actually check outgoing post/shipping? 
Interested to know what yo are looking for in exchange?


----------



## krisk (May 27, 2015)

NYEric said:


> They actually check outgoing post/shipping?
> Interested to know what yo are looking for in exchange?



I'm not sure how well it's policed, but fines are substantial, and that's one list I never want to end up on. Seed is easy to get in and out, and you end up with a lot more plants, and plants that are in sync with your seasons.

There is an awful lot of stuff that is easily available in the US but not here. Here are a few of the things I'm looking for:

Diploprora truncata
Dendrobium cruttwellii
Dendrobium laevifolium
Dendrobium masarangense
Aerangis punctata
Angraecum urschianum
Rossioglossum hagsaterianum
Rossioglossum insleayi
Rossioglossum splendens
Psychopsis limminghei
Trichocentrum tigrinum
Paphiopedilum species (particularly the small species i.e canhii, rungsuriyanum, thaianum)
Phragmipedium species (particularly the smaller species i.e manzurii, besseae)
Pleione species
Telipogon species
Sophronitis species


----------



## Ozpaph (May 27, 2015)

NYEric said:


> They actually check outgoing post/shipping?
> Interested to know what yo are looking for in exchange?



Yes, I understand mail is XRayed. Serious troubles if you are caught. I would never risk it.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2015)

OK, seeds then; but getting seeds of the ones on your list is 100x more difficult than getting plants.


----------



## krisk (May 27, 2015)

NYEric said:


> OK, seeds then; but getting seeds of the ones on your list is 100x more difficult than getting plants.



I think it stems from the perception that putting pods on plants weakens them. What most people don't realise is that most of the energy goes into production of the inflorescence in the first place. At that point, the ovary and tissue is already formed. Sure there is some energy used to actually produce seed, but it's not much in the scheme of things. I have Paphs that have been carrying pods for the last 3 years straight, and they still grow and flower well. If the plants are not being culture well, then sure this will negatively affect them.


----------



## cnycharles (May 27, 2015)

Well some of it is it's more common to find plants rather than have a seed pod available in a timely fashion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krisk (May 28, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Well some of it is it's more common to find plants rather than have a seed pod available in a timely fashion.



But that's kind of my point, why is it that people don't set pods on their plants?! For many species, it's the only effective way of producing more of them. You can also make good money selling seed or using it to trade for seed or even plants. I don't get why there is such a reluctance to do it. I have pods on all my plants all of the time. And no surprisingly, I have a rather large collection of seed for propagation and to make available to others.


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2015)

What about shipping flasks?


----------



## ditrujillo (May 28, 2015)

Asuka orchids has some Pterostylis species (not abrupta) under the miscellaneous and specials sections. After seeing this post, I'm strongly considering buying some!


----------



## em_tee_w (May 28, 2015)

I first saw Pterostylis on Kangaroo Island in 1992. I loved them, but had no idea what they were. I'd love to grow them here, but Aussie orchids are very tough to find here.


----------



## Stone (May 28, 2015)

krisk said:


> I'm not sure how well it's policed, but fines are substantial, and that's one list I never want to end up on. Seed is easy to get in and out, and you end up with a lot more plants, and plants that are in sync with your seasons.
> 
> There is an awful lot of stuff that is easily available in the US but not here. Here are a few of the things I'm looking for:
> 
> ...



I can help you out with sophro brevipedunculata seedlings. Pleione species in a couple of years. Dendrobium laevifolium. (small fS plant), besseae seedlings in 1 year or less.


----------



## krisk (May 29, 2015)

Stone said:


> I can help you out with sophro brevipedunculata seedlings. Pleione species in a couple of years. Dendrobium laevifolium. (small fS plant), besseae seedlings in 1 year or less.



Thanks Matt. I have a nice form of brevipedunculata in pod. I put the whole genus there even though I have most of the species because I'm always interested in better forms than what I have. The others you mention are definitely of interest.

This is the plant I have:


----------



## krisk (May 29, 2015)

NYEric said:


> What about shipping flasks?



Flasks have the same restrictions as plants here. CITES and other documentation and inspections are required. While easier to acclimatise on your end, they would still be out of season and require significant time in the bottle to adjust. You can flask your own plants from seed and have mature tubers in 12-18 months. These species are some of the easiest to flask. And the nice thing with seed is that you end up with maybe a dozen or so flasks so you can sell them to others, recovering your costs and helping get more plants into the hands of growers.


----------



## Stone (May 30, 2015)

Here is the pod parent of the cross I did. (I have heeeeaps of seedlings)





If you PM me we can talk about a swap for the laevigatum and whatever else?
I much prefer swaping to buying.

Your call


----------



## Ozpaph (May 30, 2015)

Mike, you dirty dog! That is a great flower.


----------

